# first groom vist didn't go well



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Touch her face more then, and give her treats when you do it, basically. Tactfully so it's just a small amount of touching at first and treating her LONG before you get a reaction out of her. I would then start treating her more while the clippers are just on and near her face, but not touching it. 

I hope that you find a solution! 

She is still cute though


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

I ask clients to bring treats when they bring their puppies to me to be groomed. I never promise a full groom on puppies. Each one is different, keep working at home. I send puppy owners home with homework and always refer to positive puppy classes. Better that each grooming ends on a positive result and next time will be better.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

try bringing her in for bath and brush outs often (like at least every 2 weeks- see if they will do a discounted rate for you for coming so often) just so she gets used to the grooming atmosphere, strangers, other dogs, dryers etc. The hair trimming part may be too overwhelming for her at this point. Also, something to consider if she is being touchy about her face, I'm willing to bet she has some crazy puppy teeth stuff going on right now, so it is probably painful for her to have her face messed with at the moment.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You can totally get her used to it; like I tell my dogs, you're poodles, you're gonna have to deal.  The trick is a little at a time and try to end on a good note with lots of treats. Also, don't reward her anxiety by comforting her. Be matter of fact. What I did was (and my two were freaked right out by the clippers at first), I cuddled them at night when they were tired and just put the clippers on or near them while the clippers were turned off. After they were used to them, and ducking their faces around the blades to get their favorite treats, I turned on the clippers but kept them a few feet away. Then gradually, over a couple of weeks of a few minutes every night when they were sleepy, I got them desensitized enough to get the humming clippers close to them and then on them but not clipping. After they accepted that, it was a breeze to actually clip them. A little at a time, never to the point of panicking them, but don't give up. Same thing works for almost any thing that is upsetting to them!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

As son as I Sandy as a puppy I was just constantly brushing, blow drying, shaving face once a week. When we were doing puppy class and handling class I would give her the full grooming treatment twice a week to look her best. 
From the get go I told her to deal with it and when she tried to bite the clippers I would hold her mouth close and just get it done as quick as possible. Lots of praise and treats when done. She doesn't love having it done but is used to it.

Keep sessions short when they are young. One session do one foot, next maybe later in the day do the other foot..ect.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe smelly smelly yummy treats during small spurts of grooming sessions will help. Also what I did for my spoo when he was a baby was to go through his face with one finger like I was "shaving" him with my index finger while making a buzzing noise with my mouth (bzzzz). That might be a start if she really hates razors. And like everyone mentioned touching your dog constantly at home really helps. Also you can try putting the razor on her without it turned on and see if that gets a Rxn. No Rxn you can give a treat and praise. I think it's all about being slow, progressive, positive, and practice  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks everyone for the advice. got home from walking opie today to find oh shaving her body :shocked: she was laid out on his knee, relaxed as anything while he handled her. he had to stop because his shears started overheating so we're going to look into buying a better set. she seemed to like being handled by oh a lot more than by me, but then again he's always had the knack of getting opie to chill out when he's in one of his hyper moods :confused3: i've gone through loads of treats tonight fussing round her face, and so far she's been ok, but going to give it a rest for now.

here's the handywork of oh 










i'm so glad hair grows back


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I took my puppy a few times when he was very small, before he had all his shots. I had them shave his face and feet while I held him in my lap. The groomer recommended doing this right from the start. When he was 12 weeks old I left him and he was fine. The breeder had also shaved and bathed him a few times before I got him home at 8 weeks old. The groomer told me that poodle puppies who are conditioned/imprinted to the shaver as newborns by putting the vibrating shaver against their bodies before their eyes are open are much easier to groom. 

It sounds like your puppy hasn't been properly conditioned to grooming, but she will get there! Snapping comes from fear or never having had the experience of grooming before.  Is it possible for you to try again next time, but this time you only have them do the face and feet then leave. Go every week or two for one thing or another (nail trimming one time, Only a bath and brush the next, for example). Most groomers would agree to this and hardly charge much. 

Is there another groomer you could try? It doesn't sound like this one was very helpful...

A poodles life is one big bath. They have to do it. It sounds like you are doing a great job trying to get it done.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

i took tricky to a different groomers at the beginning of this month, and i'm pleased to say that they gave a glowing report of her behaviour. they did say she's still a bit unsure when her face is being shaved but stood perfectly still while they trimmed and shaved everywhere else :cheers2: they called her a little angel and commented on how dog and people friendly she is. will be booking her back in for the beginning of next month. thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bring her often now and it will pay off. I would always brush my teeth with my electric toothbrush near Swizzle and have my husband use his electric razor to help him get use to the noise. You are doing all the right things so with patience tricky will improve. The first few times the main thing is the exposure. It is hard to work on a squirmy puppy. Perhaps next time make sure the puppy is tired.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so glad she did better the second time! Your work paid off. 

I do want to say something though: just because your groomer says your puppy was scared, skittish, snappy, that they couldn't get everything finished, or was otherwise a little naughty doesn't mean that a) that person is an incompetent groomer or b) that they dislike your dog! A good groomer is honest about your dog's behavior so that he/she can help you know how to train your pup. Also, a good groomer will sometimes leave things undone if they feel its in the best interest of the dog. In Tricky's case, it sounds like she was frightened since it was her first time in a grooming shop (and btw grooming shops are very scary places even for good, well adjusted puppies! There is loud barking, blow dryers, clippers, people coming in and out, not to mention a stranger touching and holding them. It takes a few visits to get used to that) and so the groomer stopped when she felt like Tricky had had enough. A bath and blow dry alone is exhausting for a young pup, much less clipping and trimming even if she is used to it at home. 

All that to say there ARE groomers that elicit snapping or struggling because of the way they handle dogs, I'm not saying bad groomers don't exist. Trust me, I know that! I've worked with a few myself and its not pretty. I just wanted to point out that an incomplete groom and less than glowing report on behavior doesn't mean the dog had a bad experience OR that the groomer isn't good at what she does.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Gentle persistence is the key...some take longer to get used to it but treats and frequent exposure for short periods to grooming will get her used to it too. Maybe you could bring her to the groomer once a week just to let the groomer touch her body and give her treats, to desensitize her a bit. She sure is cute!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Reading these posts I think Im going to email my breeder and thank her for desensitizing my dog before I got him at 12 weeks. He is very tolerant of my unskilled grooming I do to him. I support what others have said about gentle persuasion and positive interaction. Pay close attention to the puppys body language for when he has had enough. End always on a positive note.

BTW for comparison, I had a 17.3 hand warmblood horse. (for non horse people, that's really really tall )She was spooky and nervous. Allot to handle to say the least. Ignoring some naysayers I got this beauty to accept a noisy vacuum with an electric brush all over her body. She even got to love it. People couldn't believe it. So a dog is not a big problem. Be persistent, loving and above all gentle and you will succeed.


----------

